# Mooloolaba



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Heading to mooloolaba in the morning, aiming for a 4.30 ish launch, going to head to the inner and maybe outer gneerings depending on the current.

Plan on trolling lures out there, havent been out in over a month keen for some paddln' if the forecast is correct, it should be a good day to cover some ground.

on the vhf channel 9 if anybody heads is out.


----------

